# opinions on Energy ESWV10 Subwoofer...



## jvcustom (Mar 17, 2009)

hello all! I just came across this deal... its $800 reg(seen them around for $400ish), but on sale for $299 w/free shipping! 

i can't find any reviews about this sub.

so i guess im asking, is this a good buy compared to other subs in its price range? -any opinions would be appreciated.
here are the Specifications: 

System Type: Bass Reflex with Rear Firing Dual Ports 
Frequency Response: 23Hz-120Hz +/- 3dB 
Amplifier Power Output: 300 Watts RMS, 1200 Watts Dynamic 
Woofer: 10” (25.4 cm) Woven Composite Fiberglas™ Cone with Patented Ribbed Elliptical Surround 
Variable Low Pass Filter: 40Hz-120Hz @ 18dB/octave 
Variable Phase Control: -180° to +180° 
Power Mode Switch: On/Auto/Off 
Inputs: Line In/Sub In & Speaker Level In 
Overall Dimensions: 
inches: 14 5/8 x 14 5/8 x 15 5/8 
mm: 371.5 x 371.5 x 396.9 (add 2 1/16” (52.4mm) for feet) 
Weight: 39.7 lb / 18 kg 
Crossover Filter Switch: Active / Bypass 
Voice Coil Diameter: 2” (508 mm) 
Finishes: High Gloss Black Polyurethane 


thanks, 
Jimmy


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, a google search reveals that Amazon has it for $400, list at $700. Same for Crutchfield, though they list at $800. I'd say that it a sale, but not quite the deal of the century.

Audioholics has a thread from an owner that replaced a velodyne and was happy with the improvement:
http://forums.audioholics.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42488


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For $299 its not a bad sub and it gets you something that will go fairly low however 23Hz is still a bit high for my liking. For just a bit more you can get yourself abetter  SVS PB10 NSD and its frequency response is 20-100Hz


----------

